# Having trouble with Kubuntu



## theubersmurf (Apr 28, 2012)

I cannot boot into my installlation of Kubuntu. I've reinstalled a handful of times at this point, but I need some help with this, Usually grub takes over the windows bootloader, and sometimes the windows entry disappears, this time, I can't boot to kubuntu at all.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 28, 2012)

Does the GRUB menu show itself at boot, if yes, with what options? In case of a blank screen, pressing [Esc] might help with getting a print of the menu (on the screen).
On second thought, you make it seem that GRUB is broken. Did you install it to the MBR or elsewhere to?


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 28, 2012)

theubersmurf said:


> I cannot boot into my installlation of Kubuntu. I've reinstalled a handful of times at this point, but I need some help with this, Usually grub takes over the windows bootloader, and sometimes the windows entry disappears, this time, I can't boot to kubuntu at all.



Have any errors, your description is a little vague.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Apr 28, 2012)

theubersmurf said:


> I cannot boot into my installlation of Kubuntu. I've reinstalled a handful of times at this point, but I need some help with this, Usually grub takes over the windows bootloader, and sometimes the windows entry disappears, this time, I can't boot to kubuntu at all.



if you have windows already installed in your rig, then you should install GRUB on MBR instead of root partition, except you have an external boot manager 

could you show me your partition map or hdd map ?


----------



## theubersmurf (Apr 28, 2012)

I got it running, the grub was corrupted, and I got a grub repair utility from the ubuntu wiki that worked. Thank you.


----------

